# $24.00 fee added to UPS & FedEx



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 30, 2019)

FedEx and UPS are adding a 24.00 fee to all  shipments over 50 lbs instead of over 70 lbs currently. UPS is already in effect FedEx starts January 6. 
Mike


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2019)

That sucks


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2019)

UPS Effective Dec. 29, 2019 The weight threshold for applying an Additional Handling surcharge will be lowered from 70 pounds to 50 pounds actual weight for UPS Ground and UPS Air services.


----------



## tryder (Dec 30, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> FedEx and UPS are adding a 24.00 fee to all  shipments over 50 lbs instead of over 70 lbs currently. UPS is already in effect FedEx starts January 6.
> Mike



Seems like shipping in two boxes is the way to go.


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2019)

One more reason to go to bike swap meets and do bike deals in person. I usually have four or five pre sold bikes that get delivered to Ohio and Mich every spring. Most people would rather pick them up in person, and don't mind waiting for them. I usually have to bring one or two back east with me as well.


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2019)

I shipped a size limit 30lb bike box from NY to Chicago last month and it was $120- gonna kill sales to Cali- no idea what they will charge these days- crazy.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 30, 2019)

Shipping in two boxes is the way to go even before this . The issue I see is the complete ballooners I’ve shipped in the past in two boxes creeps pretty close to the 50 lb mark . Higgins Colorflow comes to mind at 46 lb or so . This is also the reason a lot of bikes get parted . If you have to disassemble the bike anyways unless it’s a $1,200 dollar or more bike your losing substantial money trying to do the right thing. This will make it even less worth shipping complete bikes  . I’m wondering if this fee will be added to bike flights and or ship bikes . Shipping cost is getting way out of hand even on small items & is really hurting the hobby these days. The kicker is gas cost is reasonable so theses no reason for this other than corporate greed.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2019)

weight = fuel = $$$ ?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2019)

well, what is the real reason?


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2019)

fuel has been pretty stable for the past few years but it seems rates keep skyrocketing


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2019)

From the way things sound Amazon is going to take over FedEx this coming year.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> Shipping in two boxes is the way to go even before this . The issue I see is the complete ballooners I’ve shipped in the past in two boxes creeps pretty close to the 50 lb mark . Higgins Colorflow comes to mind at 46 lb or so . This is also the reason a lot of bikes get parted . If you have to disassemble the bike anyways unless it’s a $1,500 dollar or more bike your losing substantial money trying to do the right thing. This will make it even less worth shipping complete bikes  . I’m wondering if this fee will be added to bike flights and or ship bikes . Shipping cost is getting way out of hand even on small items & is really hurting the hobby these days. The kicker is gas cost is reasonable so theses no reason for this other than corporate greed.




Ship bikes uses Fed Ex ( to Canada anyway) so it will be added, seems like a trend. I agree on the 2 boxes. To safely pack a full size bicycle that has tank, rack, full fenders, suspension etc. , I think it's the only way to go, especially if it's a painted resto, or nice original that has to be wrapped and padded extensively. It's unfortunately all part of the game. Nothing goes down in price when it comes to service in any form. Usually the service goes down, price goes up. "Corporate greed" ( as above) nails it.

Lets face it, unless you have a personal Lear jet or helicopter/pad on your roof, or a Winnibego at your fingertips, buying anything larger than a bicycle tire from a distance is "work" and expense. For any number of reasons ( I explained in a thread lately) travelling to a swap meet or show to personally pick up a bicycle is not an option for many of us. A very expensive trip no matter how you go unless self contained bed and food/short overnight trip etc.. Some of us are not cool driving in 8-12 hours for days. I've done it, not my favourite thing, especially as I get older. In the U.S. your roads are better and more plentiful, so travel is a bit easier.

I have bought a couple of bikes in person ( at Hershey back in the late 80's) and had to have them packed/ shipped home  $$. Driving from Winnipeg, Canada is not very practical to many larger centers or anywhere South. I'm still 500 miles north of Minneapolis Mn. Yes, I've driven there many times, most other locations I fly.

Collecting bicycles, motorcycles, cars, boats, guitars, advertising signs (I seem to dabble a bit or alot in all of these at one time or another) entails parts usually, if not the whole item. Often imported if not available in Canada.  People providing the service to transport said items kinda have us by the short ones. All part of the game if we choose to play. Yes, it sucks.

To add insult to injury, in Canada we get heavily taxed on imports ( sales taxes, broker fees, handing charges, not to mention out lower currency value) over $50.00 with little to no breaks based on it's age, # times it's already been taxed, or if it is available ( or not) in our country. Free Trade does not apply to private "little guy" sales. I will suck it up if I want to be in the hobby. No gun to my head.

As Americans shipping within the U.S. you get better shipping rates based on a larger population/volume and only taxed on new items ( Until Ebay rules?). I buy within Canada when I can, locally is best, but if what I like needs to be imported. I pay the piper,and the whole band!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## John G04 (Dec 30, 2019)

i wonder if this rule will be inforced? If your shipping a bike and put the box as 9 inches wide that usually adds $10 at least but if you put it at 8 inches wide its cheaper. Maybe if the bike weighs 60 pounds but you put on the label its 50 pounds they’ll let it slide?


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 30, 2019)

Simple economics. Demand for shipping has skyrocketed. People want everything shipped.
Greater demand = greater cost. Nothing more, nothing less. It's only going to get worse


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 30, 2019)

All I heard was part out everything from now on!


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 30, 2019)

catfish said:


> One more reason to go to bike swap meets and do bike deals in person. I usually have four or five pre sold bikes that get delivered to Ohio and Mich every spring. Most people would rather pick them up in person, and don't mind waiting for them. I usually have to bring one or two back east with me as well.




and they don't get wrecked


----------



## s1b (Dec 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> or UPS employee + union = 20 lbs less lifting?



As a unionized employee....... that’s a farce.
UPS has been union for many decades.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2019)

s1b said:


> As a unionized employee....... that’s a farce.
> UPS has been union for many decades.



Sorry....


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2019)

I only get bikes I can personally pick up.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 30, 2019)

vincev said:


> I only get bikes I can personally pick up.



I totally understand why .


----------



## 1motime (Dec 30, 2019)

John G04 said:


> i wonder if this rule will be inforced? If your shipping a bike and put the box as 9 inches wide that usually adds $10 at least but if you put it at 8 inches wide its cheaper. Maybe if the bike weighs 60 pounds but you put on the label its 50 pounds they’ll let it slide?
> [/Q
> It gets weighed and measured before it gets loaded on a truck.  Whether you have an account or just dropping it off.  They charge accordingly.  Nobody slides.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 30, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> All I heard was part out everything from now on!



Get out the Sawzalls!  Chop em up!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 30, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> FedEx and UPS are adding a 24.00 fee to all  shipments over 50 lbs instead of over 70 lbs currently. UPS is already in effect FedEx starts January 6.
> Mike



Thank you for the heads up!  I sell a lot on E-bay.  Mostly heavy car parts.  I was not aware of this change.  E-bay will NEVER notify sellers of any change.  The shippers will not either notify account holders.  They want us to absorb it all and bend over.  Hard way to make a living!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2019)

Another $24.00 isn't going to stop me buying another bicycle. My lack of room and limited $$$ for the bike/hobby will do it. Local or long distance shipped to me with all the tag on's if imported ( tax, duty, broker fees, handling charges, crap exchange rate on our dollar) on TOP of the $24.00 will be a factor, but the $24.00 will be the least of expenses. I'm not rich..but…. in the BIG picture, $24.00 is chicken feed. If I find a great "anything" locally I collect ( or Internationally), or want/need and he/she wants $124.00, am I going to be FIRM on offering $100.00 & step away over $24.00? I think NOT. Would I part out a great original bike because I'm too sensitive over $24.00 to box it up in 2 boxes instead of 1?....C'mon you guys. Am I the only hardcore collector willing to eat another $24.00 to get a nice item?


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 30, 2019)

The $24 isn’t the issue it’s the continuous increases over the years . The shipping cost is getting out of hand. And to pay $200 shipping to buy a lower end nice bike $200-$300 range is a problem / deal breaker for a lot of collectors IMO .


----------



## stoney (Dec 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> well, what is the real reason?




The real reason is because they can and they want to.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> The $24 isn’t the issue it’s the continuous increases over the years . The shipping cost is getting out of hand. And to pay $200 shipping to buy a lower end nice bike $200-$300 range is a problem / deal breaker for a lot of collectors IMO .




 Who you gonna call? Ghostbusters..or Shippingbusters? It's a worthwhile topic, but lets gripe about the weather, another thing we have no control over.

 Lets all go on strike and stop buying and selling/SHIPPING bicycles and collect Barbie dolls instead? If you have a nice original bike and don't wanna ask another $24.00 ( the buyer pays) for shipping, what...? part it all out and destroy a valued piece of history over $24.00? I'm being a wise azz here, sarcastic, but lets face it, we have no choice, or the choice not to ship bicycles.

We are not "worthy" in the eyes of these corporate giants. Again, I'm no rich "Fat Cat" but $24.00 is not going to make or break me. If it was, I wouldn't be collecting vintage anything. I pay WAY more than that for a dozen beer. ( In Canada...YES!) Am I going to stop buying/drinking beer...not yet..ha!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2019)

When I first started shipping bikes I could get a full boogie ballooner to Cali from GA for about $60. Last one was $87. Like others said with the surcharge this is going to kill sales of lower priced bikes. See you all in Charlotte and MLC/AA! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2019)

my brother ships car parts with fastenal,way better rates and service than the others


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 31, 2019)

John G04 said:


> i wonder if this rule will be inforced? If your shipping a bike and put the box as 9 inches wide that usually adds $10 at least but if you put it at 8 inches wide its cheaper. Maybe if the bike weighs 60 pounds but you put on the label its 50 pounds they’ll let it slide?




Maybe the folks who try to cheat the system are part of the problem. If enough people are lying about dimensions and weight, and fedex or whoever realizes they're losing money, they turn around and raise prices across the board.
If you want to use the service, be honest and pay the correct price instead of ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> When I first started shipping bikes I could get a full boogie ballooner to Cali from GA for about $60. Last one was $87. Like others said with the surcharge this is going to kill sales of lower priced bikes. See you all in Charlotte and MLC/AA! V/r Shawn




Good point on selling and shipping lower value bikes.  If a buyer wants a $200.00 bicycle ( sell locally is easier at that price point/plus consider your time packing!!), it's going to cost more to ship now. Maybe a $200.00 bike is easier to part out/sell locally or buyer pick up if a buyer doesn't understand the shipping increases?

So that a whole $27.00 more over what time period Shawn? I get the impression you've been in the hobby a few years? PLUS the "New" $24.00 = $51.00. BUT....  I paid that for a perfectly good car back in the 1970's. Times change, and what hasn't gone up in price? I don't like it anymore than anyone else. When I look at the prices some parts and bicycles sell at, car parts, vintage signs, antique toys... or what price $$ people ask... I'm floored. If I need it/want it, I pay it or go without.

If you can take the time to drive a truck or van to a bike show and transport them home, bonus. I get the Brotherhood aspect, and totally dig that, PLUS you can buy what you see in person, not pictures. I come from the old school where I like to meet people, shake their hand, look them in the eye, have a laugh. ( I was in sales for most of my working life when not in construction or mining/warehouse work) I've been in this hobby, the vintage car hobby, vintage boats, antiques in general coming up 40 years. Going to a live event is a blast. I've been to many and driven or flown and bought lots. Anything large needs to be shipped back.

I don't usually factor travel expenses into what I've bought. If we are upset about the shipping increase we can't avoid, factor in gasoline, food, lodging, beer, possible car rental to attend a swap or show? All of a sudden $24.00 is chump change? A $200.00 bike if I can bring it back with me if I've driven my van over 2600 miles will be a $4000.00 bicycle. Just my 2 cents x $12.00 = $24.00.

See you in Charlotte.....I doubt?
The driving time from Winnipeg, Manitoba to Charlotte, North Carolina is: *26 hours, 18 minutes, *1305 miles. *ONE WAY!!*


----------



## bikepaulie (Dec 31, 2019)

Hmm, any way to check whether health claims by the drivers created the lowered weight limit? I’d rather they be able to pick up the boxes than cartwheel them out of their trucks to save their backs. And where the shipping agent gets hit with an insurance claim for a busted bike and a driver’s health claim and time off for a pulled back muscle. 50lbs sounds more reasonable. also, a high volume of e-bike shipping may be involved since they’re not so lightweight. Hmm....


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 31, 2019)

I will just share this, that Paramount P15 I picked up in September was shipped from Sun Valley Idaho to Boston via Bike Flights and was sandwiched between 2 other bikes, I from Texas and the other from Colorado, I clicked through the shipping form and the total for a packed bike with the pick up at the LBS was 175, I was taken aback as I typically pay around 90 for similar shipments, I went ahead because I was already all in and the bike was a great deal anyways, but after I received and inspected and confirmed that all was well I contacted BF directly and complained, I was told that UPS and FedEx conspired with each other over a short period of time to coordinate a rate hike because of volume or something like that, BF ended up giving me a 35 credit on my account and apologized, but they did indicate that rate hikes were on the way, supply and demand is working here, as others have stated, everyone wants all of their stuff shipped to their doorstep nowadays, and the shipping companies are taking full advantage, makes you wonder whether the USPS can finally get out of the hole and start making money? Maybe there is room for another major shipping company, if Amazon absorbs FedEx, that would be bad for competition, that guy is going to rule the world someday....


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> my brother ships car parts with fastenal,way better rates and service than the others



If there is a Fastenal location close by.  If you have to drive 20 or so miles each way it all adds up


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Maybe the folks who try to cheat the system are part of the problem. If enough people are lying about dimensions and weight, and fedex or whoever realizes they're losing money, they turn around and raise prices across the board.
> If you want to use the service, be honest and pay the correct price instead of ruining it for the rest of us.



How can the system be cheated?   The shipping company has the keys for the truck that the box is being loaded onto.  They also have an accurate scale and a tape measure.  The cost is given to the sender.  If it sounds too much what do you do?  Take it home and tell the buyer?   It is what it is and they charge according to their calculations.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

How about the fact that FedEx did not pay any taxes last year?  They are not hurting.  They are expanding.  Maybe to fatten themselves up to be eaten by Amazon.  It is ALL about corporate greed and shareholder's return.  Another timely subject for the country.
Our hobby does not mean anything to these companies.  Stamp collecting?  Maybe some of the high roller collectors can shrug it off.  Multiple interests and the means to purchase.  What about the regular little guy who gets excited about his $200 bike find.  These guys are on the CABE with many more who do not participate here.  Maybe not as vocal but every bit as enthusiastic.  That is who $24 + has an impact on.  The backbone of the hobby.  It does all add up and have an impact.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Maybe the folks who try to cheat the system are part of the problem. If enough people are lying about dimensions and weight, and fedex or whoever realizes they're losing money, they turn around and raise prices across the board.
> If you want to use the service, be honest and pay the correct price instead of ruining it for the rest of us.




B/S'ing  the weight is a form of theft if you think about it. Yes, prices go up for everyone. Just the same as shoplifting. prices go up to cover the "shrinkage" or loss for everyone. Same with insurance scams. Premiums go up for everyone. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> How can the system be cheated?   The shipping company has the keys for the truck that the box is being loaded onto.  They also have an accurate scale and a tape measure.  The cost is given to the sender.  If it sounds too much what do you do?  Take it home and tell the buyer?   It is what it is and they charge according to their calculations.




Idk, but this isn't the first time someone on here mentioned lying about weight and dimensions to save a few bucks. Apparently it works for some people when buying the shipping label online and printing it at home. I'm guessing Fedex doesn't always verify weights and dimensions on prepaid labels. It's not right and ends up costing everyone more in the end.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 31, 2019)

I am not sure if all of the misstatements are theft, when I ship by Bike Flights I just measure the box and then estimate the weight based on what I expect the weight of the bike to be and the add 8 lbs for packing, I think I must be close enough because FedEx and UPS have never sent me a surcharge bill. Todd


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 31, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> I am not sure if all of the misstatements are theft, when I ship by Bike Flights I just measure the box and then estimate the weight based on what I expect the weight of the bike to be and the add 8 lbs for packing, I think I must be close enough because FedEx and UPS have never sent me a surcharge bill. Todd




You're at least trying to pay the correct amount. Intentionally putting in false info just to save money is theft. If those people feel the shipping rates are too high, they should stop using the service.
I have a digital scale that's made for weighing packages, but a digital bathroom scale works in a pinch and they're surprisingly accurate.


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2019)

fastenal comes to your house,the stuff my brother ships can weight up to 1000lbs at times they have a lift gate to load,he shipped a buick straight 8 and trans from mninnesota ohio for $80.00


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> fastenal comes to your house,the stuff my brother ships can weight up to 1000lbs at times they have a lift gate to load,he shipped a buick straight 8 and trans from mninnesota ohio for $80.00



Sweet deal. They are a wealthy company. Maybe this is an option for all? But...…. Up here, we can't even use them to buy stuff unless you have an account. Not one bolt or 50 washers or 1000 bolts.( I worked there for a few days 20 years ago the quit.... for other reasons) Maybe your Brother is a valued customer with an account? Maybe they cater to valued customers. Makes sense.


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2019)

i think he has an account for shipping he doesnt normally buy from their store,might be worth lookin into,there are options as well,amtrak has special cars where y just roll your bike into a holder after u take off the pedals and turn the handle bars,it doesnt get disturbed till the stop its goin to u may have to go a ways if u dont have an amtrac station near by,used to cost 8 bucks,they also have bike boxes for sale,my info is a couple yeaes old so youd have to call them to find out whats current,grayhound bus is very inexpensive ,there places all had more customer friendly service


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

Another irony relates to E-bay's shipping calculator.  In order to list an item you need to state a flat rate or a calculated rate.   E-bay's shipping calculator is ALWAYS wrong with large heavy packages.  Always in the favor of the buyer.  NEVER the seller.  They partner with Fedex and UPS and should know current rates.  All that capability and software and does not work correctly.  I have been told on multiple occasions by E-bay agents to simply lie about weight and dimensions!  That is their way of doing business.  It turns off a buyer who is conscious of cost.  Get the zip from a buyer beforehand, get a quote from the shipping company and pass the info on.  Might make a sale and at least break even!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> i think he has an account for shipping he doesnt normally buy from their store,might be worth lookin into,there are options as well,amtrak has special cars where y just roll your bike into a holder after u take off the pedals and turn the handle bars,it doesnt get disturbed till the stop its goin to u may have to go a ways if u dont have an amtrac station near by,used to cost 8 bucks,they also have bike boxes for sale,my info is a couple yeaes old so youd have to call them to find out whats current,grayhound bus is very inexpensive ,there places all had more customer friendly service



Good info and advice!  Thanks for sharing!  Greyhound used to be another good option.  They are cutting back though.  No matter what shipping service you use make sure the item is fully insured.  Accidents do happen!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2019)

1motime said:


> Another irony relates to E-bay's shipping calculator.  In order to list an item you need to state a flat rate or a calculated rate.   E-bay's shipping calculator is ALWAYS wrong with large heavy packages.  Always in the favor of the buyer.  NEVER the seller.  They partner with Fedex and UPS and should know current rates.  All that capability and software and does not work correctly.  I have been told on multiple occasions by E-bay agents to simply lie about weight and dimensions!  That is their way of doing business.  It turns off a buyer who is conscious of cost.  Get the zip from a buyer beforehand, get a quote from the shipping company and pass the info on.  Might make a sale and at least break even!




*Ebay calculator is a farce.* ( Sometimes/too often) A buyer always assumes ( or manipulates the calculator) the lowest possible shipping price no matter what they are buying ( size or weight) or from where. I've had sales/auctions close and even though I've CLEARLY stated in the opening line of the description ( do people read those, or just what they want to read?)  that the Ebay calculator is WRONG, and to PLEASE wait until I get a proper shipping rate ( within hours, sometimes minutes) based on your location, they PAY promptly so the deal is done, and you can no longer invoice. My feedback is 100% after almost 18 years. I was buying selling as a hobby LONG before Ebay.

Asking for more shipping funds and getting it easily is like an eclipse or a unicorn sighting, squeezing water from a rock, getting the Beatles to do a birthday party gig next week for your nephew. *Unlikely.* I have asked and gotten more funds, but it isn't pretty. Usually they want to cancel the deal, then the fun starts. I'm talking about a LARGE/HEAVY boxed item that costs me $50.00-60.00 and the buyer wants it shipped for $5.00. Then the fees and commission hit you from Ebay and Paypal. *Sure makes this $24.00 increase to ship a bike look pretty tame now?* If I lose $45.00- $50.00 on shipping on Ebay, then pay another $50.00 + in fees, and now I have to pull taxes from a buyer and send to Uncle Sam?

I agree, there has to be a better more affordable way, but I'm still comfortable as a buyer paying up for a bike that gets delivered to my door in one or two boxes from 1000's of miles away for a couple of hundred bucks, PLUS all the B/S extra taxes and duty we pay on imports here in Canada. Cheaper than driving 3000 miles and spending a few grand on expenses, or flying and paying the same to ship it back. Going to a swap, or show, buying some smalls, bringing them back on a plane ( or vehicle) or have them shipped in a small box is a possiblity, and one thing I've done many times.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

Nashman said:


> *Ebay calculator is a farce.* ( Sometimes/too often) A buyer always assumes ( or manipulates the calculator) the lowest possible shipping price no matter what they are buying ( size or weight) or from where. I've had sales/auctions close and even though I've CLEARLY stated in the opening line of the description ( do people read those, or just what they want to read?)  that the Ebay calculator is WRONG, and to PLEASE wait until I get a proper shipping rate ( within hours, sometimes minutes) based on your location, they PAY promptly so the deal is done, and you can no longer invoice. My feedback is 100% after almost 18 years. I was buying selling as a hobby LONG before Ebay.
> 
> Asking for more shipping funds and getting it easily is like an eclipse or a unicorn sighting, squeezing water from a rock, getting the Beatles to do a birthday party gig next week for your nephew. *Unlikely.* I have asked and gotten more funds, but it isn't pretty. Usually they want to cancel the deal, then the fun starts. I'm talking about a LARGE/HEAVY boxed item that costs me $50.00-60.00 and the buyer wants it shipped for $5.00. Then the fees and commission hit you from Ebay and Paypal. *Sure makes this $24.00 increase to ship a bike look pretty tame now?* If I lose $45.00- $50.00 on shipping on Ebay, then pay another $50.00 + in fees, and now I have to pull taxes from a buyer and send to Uncle Sam?
> 
> I agree, there has to be a better more affordable way, but I'm still comfortable as a buyer paying up for a bike that gets delivered to my door in one or two boxes from 1000's of miles away for a couple of hundred bucks, PLUS all the B/S extra taxes and duty we pay on imports here in Canada. Cheaper than driving 3000 miles and spending a few grand on expenses, or flying and paying the same to ship it back. Going to a swap, or show, buying some smalls, bringing them back on a plane ( or vehicle) or have them shipped in a small box is a possiblity, and one thing I've done many times.




Easier to buy than to sell.  The system does not care about that reality.  Complete catering to the buyer.  Yet the fees come from the seller!?!  HA!  What is wrong with this picture?
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2019)

catfish said:


> One more reason to go to bike swap meets and do bike deals in person. I usually have four or five pre sold bikes that get delivered to Ohio and Mich every spring. Most people would rather pick them up in person, and don't mind waiting for them. I usually have to bring one or two back east with me as well.




If you have the time, the truck ( or trailer) and don't factor in your expenses for the trip it's the way to go. Seeing the biking hobby community ( Cabe buddies) is priceless, and I've had a blast meeting dozens of guys and gals in hobby related events over many years. The "late" Larry and Harv at Hershey, Jerry and Jerry Jr., Thad Pinnix in the bicycle hobby eons ago, and others at vintage shows of all sorts. I wish I had your location ( closer drive) and energy Catfish.

A big part of the hobby are the people and the relationships and the hands on search and mixing it up before and after. Thankfully I've experienced that many times, but am forced to have most of my goodies shipped at this stage of my life. I do ride and share my passion with anyone who I encounter. Just ask our Cabe pal Bart who rolled through our city a couple years back/we took a ride. Anyone ever gets up this way, I have more than a few bikes to ride/just let me know. Hopefully I'll make it to M/L or A/A some year.


----------



## bikepaulie (Dec 31, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> You're at least trying to pay the correct amount. Intentionally putting in false info just to save money is theft. If those people feel the shipping rates are too high, they should stop using the service.
> I have a digital scale that's made for weighing packages, but a digital bathroom scale works in a pinch and they're surprisingly accurate.




From my experience paying shipping bills, FedEx weighs product as it passes through their network. They also continue to include an additional fuel surcharge. They adjust the next week’s invoice up/down accordingly. I’ve seen them adjust downward, too.
But yeah, asking the customer to give parcel weight and dimensions is more for our benefit of knowing estimated cost than it is for them, except it helps them estimate truck loads according to my previous driver.


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2019)

does ebay charge tax on what they charge you for shipping?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> does ebay charge tax on what they charge you for shipping?



Yes they do..total BS

On the Ebay discussion forums;


> > According the tax page Ebay has posted, tax is on tangible goods.  Shipping is not tangible goods
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought about this... might be a reason for some "free shipping" sellers to go back to listing shipping charges separate. Lowers the tax cost for their buyer.



If the state to which the item is being shipped considers shipping to be taxable, eBay must include it in the calculations when collecting tax for that state.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> does ebay charge tax on what they charge you for shipping?



Of course they do!  It has made them VERY wealthy!  They actually don't want to be bothered with sellers of vintage anymore.  Pain in the neck.  They want to service huge stores selling many multiples of the exact same item.  Those packages don't have calculated shipping issues.  Most is free shipping.  That is what the general population wants, demands, and expects!


----------



## spoker (Dec 31, 2019)

lot of reasons not to use ebay,and if the guyer doesn like it u hve to take it back,a local guy here sold a hood ornament for $1100 guy was able to send it back,only problem there was only a stick in the box,after alot of tryin he was out the money,u cant open the box when the shipper gets 2 u,nother friend sent a new hokey jersy woman got permissionto send it back but not b4 she cut it all up


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

spoker said:


> lot of reasons not to use ebay,and if the guyer doesn like it u hve to take it back,a local guy here sold a hood ornament for $1100 guy was able to send it back,only problem there was only a stick in the box,after alot of tryin he was out the money,u cant open the box when the shipper gets 2 u,nother friend sent a new hokey jersy woman got permissionto send it back but not b4 she cut it all up



Lots of horror stories out there.  Hard way to make a living.  Stay in school guys!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 31, 2019)

Maybe the real reason for the price increase is to cover their insurance claims for the bikes that are damaged due to both companies poor handling practices. Now they can really handle the boxes poorly and still get paid. Law of averages the bikes that make with out damage during shipping cover the bikes that get smashed during shipping with the fee increase .


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't have an account with any shippers and have no idea how to come up with a label if I'm asked to provide it. The one time a person used their account and I just packed it for them and dropped it off they said they wish they had just used the post office, it was more than they thought it would be (and it wasn't a bike, it was an integrated amp).

I'll bet you've never shipped a 1950s round 14" picture tube...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> I only get bikes I can personally pick up.




I haven't owned a car in 12 years. But at least kids in pajamas didn't buy me 92 Rolls-Royces like the Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh.


----------



## kreika (Jan 1, 2020)

UPS and Fedex raise their rates every year. Every year! The reason they charge more for oversized/weight packages is the simply because the take up more room and require more work to handle. Imagine two bike boxes loaded side by side in the semi trailer they travel in. That’s a lot of cubic space for just two packages. They think how many smaller packages would have fit that same space and see a loss in shipping profits. So I can see them recouping the loss by the $24 surcharge.


----------



## Pedals Past (Jan 4, 2020)

Shipped over 300 complete bikes over years from $20k to $200  only one was ever damaged and they paid the $12k claim (twinn60)and we got to keep the bike the buyer and I split the parts worked out in our benefit ...... i sent a bike to be delivered by another hobby member the frame got bent at the head tube I had to eat it 35Aristcrat it is still floating around hobby sold 2x since .... I prefer paying for the insurance


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 5, 2020)

That really sucks. As a guy that does this as a hobby and ships a lot of bikes every year and uses that money to buy expensive parts for bikes in my collection — well that’s just crap.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 5, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> That really sucks. As a guy that does this as a hobby and ships a lot of bikes every year and uses that money to buy expensive parts for bikes in my collection — well that’s just crap.



Big corporations don't care about the little guy.  We are expendable in their opinion


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 6, 2020)

Reached out to shipbikes...

They first said:  I spoke to several customer service reps at FedEx and no one knew of such an increase. Further, we have been in touch with our FedEx sales representative over the last 10 days and we were not informed of any unusual increase in our rates. I have put in a call to him to answer your question specifically.

They followed up with: Hello, at the moment we have not heard anything from our FedEx representatives. Our online quoting tool is engineered to get the best rate we possibly can and we are not expecting any increases to our shipping costs besides normal fluctuation based on gas prices.

I prefer shipbikes, just wish their process was as simple as bikeflights (a few more steps to place an order).


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2020)

spoker said:


> fastenal comes to your house,the stuff my brother ships can weight up to 1000lbs at times they have a lift gate to load,he shipped a buick straight 8 and trans from mninnesota ohio for $80.00



WHAT??? I contacted Fastenal to ship a little scooter (minibike) a couple of states away and it was $160.00+ and only between their stores.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 6, 2020)

bricycle said:


> WHAT??? I contacted Fastenal to ship a little scooter (minibike) a couple of states away and it was $160.00+ and only between their stores.



They are actually more expensive than FedEx, UPS, USPS.  Sort of like Grainger.  Good quality.  Simpler if you are a regular customer but comes with a premium/
No cheap short cuts for shipping.  There is U-Ship.  I have used them but a bit scary.  People bid to move your item.  Never know who is going to show up.  I got lucky.  Others have not


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am hopefully done with shipping bikes, but the last one I did was in the late spring last year. Bikeflights had always been good, so I used them again. The price was probably 40% higher than it had been previously, and to ship a shorter distance. I figured the days of cheap and effective shipping via Bikeflights had ended, and maybe that's the case.

One very important thing to consider when picking Bikeflights or Shipbikes or any secondary shipping company is whether they take a reasonable approach to loss claims. UPS and FedEx work hard to defeat any loss claim you may make. So if you engage a secondary shipping company, be sure they'll compensate a legitimate claim.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 7, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> I am hopefully done with shipping bikes, but the last one I did was in the late spring last year. Bikeflights had always been good, so I used them again. The price was probably 40% higher than it had been previously, and to ship a shorter distance. I figured the days of cheap and effective shipping via Bikeflights had ended, and maybe that's the case.
> 
> One very important thing to consider when picking Bikeflights or Shipbikes or any secondary shipping company is whether they take a reasonable approach to loss claims. UPS and FedEx work hard to defeat any loss claim you may make. So if you engage a secondary shipping company, be sure they'll compensate a legitimate claim.



Shipping is definetly the most problematic part of a purchase or sale.  Just too many packages on the line and shipping company workers are overworked.  Even after the holidays.
Pack things as if they be targeted to break by handling.  Then say a prayer.  I have to say that Fedex is pretty good with insurance claims in my experience.  Several things I have shipped with them have been destroyed.  File a claim.  They send someone to inspect the item.  10 days and they write a check.  The person gets to keep the item.  I refund and get it back if I want.  UPS is another story.  I do not use them.  The post office does not damage.  They just lose the package.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm not seeing a difference from Fed Ex...yet.... I shipped a 40 pound box today to NC from Texas. The rate was $61.88. I changed the weight to 55 pounds and the rate was still $61.88. I tried the same thing earlier with the same results. That was through my Fed Ex Account. Using shipbikes .com, the same box was $51.00.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m sure it’s coming. I read it in the Wall Street Journal. They said January 6 2020


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 7, 2020)

Why?     Because they can......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 8, 2020)

You've had better experience than me then - I've had two instances (that come to my mind straight off) where packages were mangled by Fed Ex, but then Fed Ex denied the claim. In both instances, Bike Flights paid the claim in full after I provided pictures of the state of the package as I received it.

You're correct that you need to package things heavily - some of the boxes I received over the years looked to have been treated very roughly. In some instances good packaging saved the day, in other instances it was dumb luck that saved the bike (damage to the package missed the vitals). 

I've stopped acquiring bikes and have downsized a bit. I will admit I don't miss the exercise of packing the bike and taking it to Fed Ex, and I don't miss finding a mangled box on my doorstep and then anxiously unpacking to see if something irreversible has been done. The goal in the New Year is to be grateful for what I already have and not add more to the clutter.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jan 8, 2020)

John G04 said:


> i wonder if this rule will be inforced? If your shipping a bike and put the box as 9 inches wide that usually adds $10 at least but if you put it at 8 inches wide its cheaper. Maybe if the bike weighs 60 pounds but you put on the label its 50 pounds they’ll let it slide?



fedex machines measure packages  and come after you for more $$


----------



## 1motime (Jan 8, 2020)

Huge international corporations do not let anybody slide......


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2020)

This is bull! They’re making a killing with online shopping these days. I know why they’re doing it - we have no choice but to pay it! If UPS and FedEx had a competitor or three, they would be pressured in a good way.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 10, 2020)

I spent 45 minutes on the phone with Fedex last night.  The website was down and couldn't get a simple shipping estimate.  Talked to 4 different agents in USA and Philippines.  They could not access their own website!  Then they thought it was the best idea to start telling lies!  Great business move!  What happens when they are taken over by Amazon?


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 10, 2020)

I recently sent a stingray 45 lbs. from central Florida to central California,  65.00 ,by shipbikes.com.


----------



## Mark I. (Jan 11, 2020)

Nashman said:


> B/S'ing  the weight is a form of theft if you think about it. Yes, prices go up for everyone. Just the same as shoplifting. prices go up to cover the "shrinkage" or loss for everyone. Same with insurance scams. Premiums go up for everyone. What goes around comes around.



AND if the big companies stop trying to ROB the people with there BS rate hikes, then maybe the little guy will stop giving false information!!!
It works both ways my friend!!! The big shipping companies round up the 1/2 inch... that could actually put you in a total different price bracket as much as $20.00.... The weight increases are only $1's apart. Fedex tried saying the weight of 2 Raleigh Choppers where 116 KG which is 255.74 pounds...REALLY??? They weighed 42 and 45 pounds per carton which is 87 pounds which is 39.4 Kilograms.... This happened TWICE!
Then bikeflights JACKS UP THE CUSTOM CHARGES WHICH IS TOTAL BS!!! They tried charging $93.00 custom charges to Australia when in fact the charges were a flat $10 US.... So you see as you say, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2020)

Mark I. said:


> AND if the big companies stop trying to ROB the people with there BS rate hikes, then maybe the little guy will stop giving false information!!!
> It works both ways my friend!!! The big shipping companies round up the 1/2 inch... that could actually put you in a total different price bracket as much as $20.00.... The weight increases are only $1's apart. Fedex tried saying the weight of 2 Raleigh Choppers where 116 KG which is 255.74 pounds...REALLY??? They weighed 42 and 45 pounds per carton which is 87 pounds which is 39.4 Kilograms.... This happened TWICE!
> Then bikeflights JACKS UP THE CUSTOM CHARGES WHICH IS TOTAL BS!!! They tried charging $93.00 custom charges to Australia when in fact the charges were a flat $10 US.... So you see as you say, what goes around comes around.




Two wrongs don't make a "right". If the shipping companies are lying and fudging the specs and fees, does that make it ok for the Customer to do the same? That turns into a mess. If official representatives in a company are doing this, they should be called on it, and lose their jobs, possibly charged.

I agree, companies big or small have no right to squeeze money from customers using bogus measurements, weights, or Customs formula's.  I've been dissatisfied with inaccurate and unfair taxes levied on used goods ( antiques) imported for years. Often times the item is over 50 years old should be duty free. Also it has usually been taxed multiple times so should not be re-taxed. Then there are bogus broker and handling fees attached. If it can be proven that the item is not available in the country you reside, then it should be clear to import without any fees. Free Trade ( agreement between Canada and the U.S.A.) doesn't apply to the "little guy". The fees and red tape I went through to import a 1957 Nash were insane!!  Cheers!


----------



## Mark I. (Jan 12, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Two wrongs don't make a "right". If the shipping companies are lying and fudging the specs and fees, does that make it ok for the Customer to do the same? That turns into a mess. If official representatives in a company are doing this, they should be called on it, and lose their jobs, possibly charged.
> 
> I agree, companies big or small have no right to squeeze money from customers using bogus measurements, weights, or Customs formula's.  I've been dissatisfied with inaccurate and unfair taxes levied on used goods ( antiques) imported for years. Often times the item is over 50 years old should be duty free. Also it has usually been taxed multiple times so should not be re-taxed. Then there are bogus broker and handling fees attached. If it can be proven that the item is not available in the country you reside, then it should be clear to import without any fees. Free Trade ( agreement between Canada and the U.S.A.) doesn't apply to the "little guy". The fees and red tape I went through to import a 1957 Nash were insane!!  Cheers!



I wouldn't consider it two wrongs. I would consider it using THEIR FORMULA 8)  Maybe they'll catch the drift!!!
AMEN to your next paragraph!!!


----------

